# Plots on GPS



## dconkle (Oct 26, 2006)

I have just bought the PLOT map for all of ND for my Garmin GPS. I am planning a trip to ND in a few weeks, and I have all my waypoints saved from last year. No guarantees, but its fun to play with 'em. I know you can buy 'em in hard form and download them to your computer too, but this goes right on your gps. By the end of the week, my plot maps a mess. This keeps all the information for ya. If you are interested you might email [email protected] for more information. He was very helpful. He called me several times to make sure I had the right information and it worked ok in my unit.


----------

